# Good, tall plants for a 125 Gallon?



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Giant val is a good tall plant then again all vals are good in height so I would do some research on types of Vallisneria, giant hairgrass may as well get that good height in it after a bit. With all that driftwood I would say tie some java fern or anubias (large species) to them, do you have pics of them to give us a better mental image? I honestly don't know about many true tall plants. You may be able to get some Tall Rotala (species) but I don't know much about that plant. I've seen it get really tall though so, another suggestion is pearlweed, it can get really tall and is also a low tech carpeting plant great for beginners.


----------



## Willcooper (May 31, 2015)

Staying with that style; Cyprus Helferi.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

I'll add: Crypt. balansae or retrospiralus, Crinum natans or calamistratum, Apongeton ulvaceus or crispus, Amazon swords, java ferns like needle leaf or trident


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

Jungle vals and even spiral vals will give you the tall stringy effect with relative easy. Crpyt spiralis will work as well. Tying java fern, any kind (trident, needle, regular, etc) will give you some of those effects as well. Add some dwarf sag around the front to finish off the look and you'll have something between the first and last picture you attached.


----------



## jnboone (Aug 1, 2011)

I have a low tech planted 125 I started about four months ago. Loving crypt balansae and crinum calamistratum. I did not like spiralis (it grew plenty tall but just didn't have enough "character" for my taste). Just glued some java fern to my driftwood this weekend. I like the contrast of the wider leaves. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toadpher (May 25, 2015)

Ludwigia red would be a good easy tall plant to add.


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

I just picked up a Cryptocoryne aponogetifolia at a local auction! If you can find some I'd definitely recommend! It's a beast of a plant, can get 1 meter long with super bullated leaves! Makes my Cryptocoryne crispatula var. balansae look tiny.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AbbeysDad (Apr 13, 2016)

Jungle Val, Amazon Sword, Wisteria all grow 2 feet easy.


----------



## GrampsGrunge (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm not even sure you can get them any more. But the big ribbon leafed swordplant in my avatar is, (was) an Echinodorus Horemanii, which I think is now been renamed to E. Uraguayensis. Really easy to grow, but fairly slow in growth. Likes medium light, and a rich substrate.

Better image of E. Horemanii..









Mine was in a 55 with sporadic DIY CO2 injection and the leaves were reaching near 30" in length.

Bump:


johnson18 said:


> I just picked up a Cryptocoryne aponogetifolia at a local auction! If you can find some I'd definitely recommend! It's a beast of a plant, can get 1 meter long with super bullated leaves! Makes my Cryptocoryne crispatula var. balansae look tiny.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It would be good to also mention that C. Aponogetifolia prefer hard, moderately high kH water.


----------



## jr125 (Mar 5, 2015)

I like the Crinum Natans also. I've got three in my 125. One has been in for 5 years or so, the other two I added a couple years later. They seem to be bulletproof. My tank is low tech, probably medium light. These plants went through a 2 tsp per gallon salt treatment for Ich at 87 degrees with flying colors. The oldest plant has flowered the last two years putting out several lily-like blossoms on a stem that grew six inches or so out the top of the tank.


----------

